# 1970 Lemans front fenders - Where to buy?



## LemansSport70 (Jul 21, 2011)

Where is a good place to purchase replacement front fenders for a 1970 Lemans? I can find lots of GTO fenders, but havent found Lemans fenders.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

LemansSport70 said:


> Where is a good place to purchase replacement front fenders for a 1970 Lemans? I can find lots of GTO fenders, but havent found Lemans fenders.


If I recall correctly same same bro. The "replacement" sheet metal re-production stuff is one size fits all and you have to modify it slightly for use on the LeMans (The little vent holes need to be cut out and the vents installed.) Or you can always go the route of a parts car. (I have not heard great things about the fitment of the reproduction fenders.)


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

70 GTO fenders are different where the bumper and lower valence fit from 70-72 LeMans and 71-72 GTO fenders. Compare your fender to the 70 GTO and you will see the difference. You could source a fiberglass GTO bumper and keep your hood, then use those repop fenders.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Why aren't you close to Ohio? :lol:
I have a pair, one on the car and one off, that aren't perfect by any means, but I am putting on a fiberglass gto front end on and will be wanting to get rid of these-no storage room. I even have a decent header panel and front valance panel that I had bought before changing directions. The o nly thing I don't have is a Lemans hood, the car has a GTO one with lots of rust and a homemade  hood tach
Russ


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I will be near Detroit to pick up another 65, if you want to get rid of them I know a good home.  Also I am a bit closer to Alberta if he would want them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where are you getting the fiberglass front clip from??


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually bought it used. But it is a VFN Fiberglass one. 
Got a killer deal, the guy was in Delaware but had a friend coming this way, so delivery was free. couldn't have done it if I had to pay shipping. 
It already had some support framework done, but I think I am going to remove it and get the VFN installation kit. The way it is right now it isn't set up for tilting, just removing. 
Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thumpin455 said:


> Well I will be near Detroit to pick up another 65, if you want to get rid of them I know a good home.  Also I am a bit closer to Alberta if he would want them.


Well, if you want to come to Warren Ohio let me know. :lol:
I don't have anyway to transport them. 
Russ


----------

